# Recht und Ordnung



## LukeP (13. September 2004)

Salut!

Ich wuerde gern Musik als auch Musikvideos in meine HP einbinden.
Nun kam mir der Gedanke, dass sich ja jemand daran stossen koennte
& mir eine Klage oder dergleichen aufhalst. Dass ich nun nicht meine CD's rippe
und zum download anbiete ist klar, aber wie sieht es beispielsweise mit Titeln aus,
die unter einer Minute lang sind & qualitativ zu nicht viel zu gebrauchen sind,
die sozusagen nur zum Vorstellen angespielt werden oder selbst auf offiziellen Seiten im 59s- Format angeboten werden.
Kann ich die aus rechtlicher Sicht ohne weiteres einbinden?
Schliesslich waere es nix anderes als Werbung. Wie verhaelt es sich zudem mit Musikvideos,
die von Musiksendern aufgezeichnet wurden. Koennte man auch als Werbung im doppelten Sinne betrachten,
aber mich wuerde trotzdem brennend interessieren, wie es konkret im Gesetz festgehalten ist.
Fuer jeden Rat dankbar_viele Gruesse


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. September 2004)

Die einzige Institution, die dir zu der Musik-Problematik definitive Aussagen geben kann, ist die GEMA. Kontaktiere die einfach per Mail und ich vermute, dass Sie dir sagen, was du darfst bzw. nicht darfst. Damit solltest du rechtlich dann auch auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------

